# Intel Core2 Duo E6750 OC Failed!



## toms88 (Apr 11, 2011)

Until just the other day i had my system running at 3.2Ghz for a good 2 years or so with no problems. All of a sudden i get a blue screen and the overclock fails. After numerous issues getting the pc to boot, (for some reason it lost my ati drivers so i had to reinstall those) im unable to get stable at even 3ghz now.

Currently ive got the BIOS set to 

FSB 380 x 8
DRAM Freq 750mhz
4 - 4 - 4 - 12 1:1

If i push it anymore than that i get Bluescreens, havent touch the voltage but it was working fine on default values at 3.2ghz

Anyone got any recommended settings or reasons as to why its not working?

Spec
Intel Core2Duo E6750 2.66Ghz
Asus P5KC Motherboard
2GB Corsair PC2-6400 (400 Mhz)
Corsair HX550Watt PSU
ATi Radeon HD2900XT


----------



## AlphaPhoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

Edit: nvm


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Try upping the vcore and set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states.

post the voltages and temps from the BIOS never trust speedfan for temps.


----------

